# Ibanez Andy Timmons (AT300) vs S2170 Prestige



## jforsythe (Aug 23, 2007)

I have an opportunity to buy either one. I've tried the S2170 before and liked it, but have never tried an AT300. Anybody have experience with both or at least some with experience with the AT300? Thanks.


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't care for the AT.
the trem looks super cheap.


----------



## Thomas (Aug 24, 2007)

SHREDTOKILL said:


> fuck the AT.
> the trem looks super cheap.


Dude, do you have ANYTHING useful to say?
And that's a Wilkinson trem, definitely not 'cheap'.

Now, I haven't tried any of them, but I can say I'd go for the AT because I'm an Andy Timmons fanboy and the fact that it's Made-in-Japan. They should both be quite similar. The major differences are that the S has a double-locking trem (Zero Resistance) and the pickup configuration is different. The AT is kinda expensive, though, so I'd definitely want to try it out first before buying one.


----------



## BCrowell (Aug 24, 2007)

SHREDTOKILL said:


> fuck the AT.
> hate singles in the bridge.



WTH? If you look MORE CLOSELY you can see they are NOT singles in the bridge, and those that do take single spacing are the slimlined -single PU spacing humbuckers! From the Ibanez website:



> The AT300 features DiMarzio® DP187 Cruiser single-coil sized humbuckers in the neck and middle positions combined with a DiMarzio AT1 humbucker designed specifically for Andy Timmons (an Ibanez exclusive) in the bridge.



I had a chance to check out & play both models when I met Andy at RMA. While his classic, more strat looking AT100 was my favorite, the AT300 was very nice as well. I'd love to own one! Keep in mind his guitar PU choise is gear more for heavy texan blues  So it depends on what sound your looking for.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 24, 2007)

BCrowell said:


> WTH? If you look MORE CLOSELY you can see they are NOT singles in the bridge, and those that do take single spacing are the slimlined -single PU spacing humbuckers! From the Ibanez website:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a chance to check out & play both models when I met Andy at RMA. While his classic, more strat looking AT100 was my favorite, the AT300 was very nice as well. I'd love to own one! Keep in mind his guitar PU choise is gear more for heavy texan blues  So it depends on what sound your looking for.



dude... you look so happy in that pic!


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 24, 2007)

The bridge is far from cheap. It's a Wilkinson VSV. While it's not my favorite it's not a bad bridge at all.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Aug 25, 2007)

Never played it, but I would go with the AT. Don't see many of them around, it looks really classy. And you know its going to be good with ANDY TIMMONS' name on it!


----------



## Shawn (Aug 25, 2007)

I've always liked the Andy Timmons model and his guitar playing as well.  Both seem to be great guitars. I've always wanted to play the AT though. 

Brian, cool pic!


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Aug 25, 2007)

hmm.
well the pickups do sound like a preaty cool feauture.
and the last time i saw one i thought the trem looked cheap.....actually i cared so less about it i didnt even reconize that it was a wilkinson.


----------



## Pablo (Aug 26, 2007)

I really like Ibanez' S-Series (IMHO it's the most beautiful guitar design ever) and both guitars could make you very happy.

The Wilkinson on the AT300 is excellent - obviously it isn't a Floyd, but IMHO it sounds a lot better. The Custom DiMarzio is right up my alley and, well, the guitar simply has a plethora of great tones on tap.
However, the middle control knob on the AT300 is simply too close to the lever switch. The times I've played one, I knocked the control out of whack every single time I tried to flick the lever switch from neck PU to bridge PU (going the other way is even more of a hassle). Moreover, I absolutely hate the inlays - Liberace anyone?






The neck is _very_ different to what Ibby usually offers, in that it is deep and narrow (kind of similar to the MusicMan Albert Lee, actually). In short: if you think of the Wizzard shapes, the AT300 is the exact opposite. To me the neck is slightly too narrow for comfort.

The S2170 is a great guitar as well, with (IMHO) one of the best trems ever designed. Sadly, it is let down in a big way by its PUs - they're simply not good enough. To me the Wizard II neck is a slightly funky, angular shape, but once you get used to it, you'll fly. The control layout on the S2170 is _much_ better for me and everything just feels natural.





Which of the two would I pick? Well, for tone the AT300 wins hands down but as for trem abuse and user interface, the S2170 would be my choice... So, it's sort of a draw 

Personally, I'd get the SA2160 and change the PUs. I prefer the SA neck shape to both the AT and the WZII (it's wider than the AT and rounder than the WZII), the Sat Pro is more stable than the Wilkie (and still sounds better than the ZR) and to me it just looks _a lot_ classier than either of the options you listed... Oh, and the upper fret access is better as well, with a wonderfully carved heel on the set neck.





Cheers

Eske


----------



## Jeff (Aug 26, 2007)

Pablo said:


> I really like Ibanez' S-Series (IMHO it's the most beautiful guitar design ever) and both guitars could make you very happy.
> 
> The Wilkinson on the AT300 is excellent - obviously it isn't a Floyd, but IMHO it sounds a lot better. The Custom DiMarzio is right up my alley and, well, the guitar simply has a plethora of great tones on tap.
> However, the middle control knob on the AT300 is simply too close to the lever switch. The times I've played one, I knocked the control out of whack every single time I tried to flick the lever switch from neck PU to bridge PU (going the other way is even more of a hassle). Moreover, I absolutely hate the inlays - Liberace anyone?
> ...



Awesome post, and I agree completely. Having played all three, I can't argue with any of the points.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 26, 2007)

^ 

I want an SA 1260 with better pickups an awful lot.


----------



## noodles (Aug 26, 2007)

SHREDTOKILL said:


> I don't care for the AT.
> the trem looks super cheap.



I'll cut you some slack because you had the presence of mind to go edit your post when others called you out on it, but in the future, please try to be more constructive with your posts.


----------



## jforsythe (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the review Pablo and for everyone else's input. Does anyone know how either the Wilkinson or the SAT Pro compares to a PRS trem? I have a Custom 22 and that's the only point of reference I have. Thanks.


----------



## Pablo (Aug 27, 2007)

The Wilkinson and PRS trems are about equally stable and in my experience the SAT Pro is a tad more stable than the other two designs.


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Aug 27, 2007)

sorry guys..
didnt mean to cause trouble.
point taken.


----------



## Drew (Aug 28, 2007)

Pablo said:


> stuff



Hmm. I'm sold. 

I like the body of the ATa bit more than the guitar you eventually recommend-it's way more understated, in a way that's quite attractive - but everything else you've said is spot-on. 

Also, Timmons rules. Everyone go by Resolution right now.


----------



## Thomas (Aug 28, 2007)

Drew said:


> Everyone go buy Resolution right now.


(Fixed.)
And I second that. It's amazing.


----------

